# "lil hater"



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

lil tiger(LIL HATER) build up some of ya seen fliks around ,,so i thought of just open my own topic so this is wut i got so far of pics,,ill b posting up more pics of small stuff only for now !!all parts r getting done by D-TWIST that r going on bike ,hey darin thanks for all the help dog and time dedicating to those fine ass quality parts,ill b giving props 2 all the homies as the bike goes on !!bad ass team thats working on it :0 

PICS OF FRAME :biggrin: frame right now its on texas :0 











cups








:cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

nice. and good luck on your build up homie.


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

crank and sprocket 










all chrome ..crank,pedels,sprocket


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

twisted chain no chrome 


















all chrome


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

twisted training wheels


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

thats all i got for now :biggrin: haters ure welcome to post up also motha fuckers,,thanks for all the support homies from layitlow


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 8 2010, 08:07 PM~16230264
> *thats all i got for now  :biggrin: haters ure welcome to post up also motha fuckers,,thanks for all the support homies from layitlow
> *


this dude is a lil to cocky 
what do you guys think


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Another Great 12" FO SHO!

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 8 2010, 08:11 PM~16230316
> *Another Great 12" FO SHO!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


yes sir,,thnkx !


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 8 2010, 07:10 PM~16230300
> *this dude is a lil to cocky
> what do you guys think
> *


 :no:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 8 2010, 08:10 PM~16230300
> *this dude is a lil to cocky
> what do you guys think
> *


 :biggrin: :twak:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

LIL HATER IS GONNA MAKE SOME BIG HATERS LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 8 2010, 08:18 PM~16230393
> *LIL HATER IS GONNA MAKE SOME BIG HATERS LOL.  :biggrin:
> *


they inspired me


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

damn 444 views eh !!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

724 views


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (*2 Guests* and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 76'_SCHWINN, socios b.c. prez

1372 views. Its these fools right here, there they are!!!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin: is all I got to say.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

looks tite homie cant wait to see the finished bike :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

6000 views? something fishy going on :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM 8 THOUSAND VIEWS IN ONE DAY :0 

DAM HOMIE THAT BIKE IS GONNA COME OUT SICK!!!! NICE WORK ON THE PARTS D TWIST GOT DOWN :cheesy: 


I LOVE THOSE PEDALS :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2010, 09:21 PM~16231037
> *6000 views?  something fishy going on :biggrin:
> *


8,335

Very fishy


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY+Jan 8 2010, 08:46 PM~16230038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I don't view it as Luis being cocky...it's more like him being confident! He's a great guy and is very excited about this project.*  :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:wow: 
cant wait to see another 12" come out. looks fukkn dope man


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 8 2010, 10:27 PM~16231752
> *Thanks Luis! You being patient as you have been will pay off, trust me! :biggrin:
> I don't view it as Luis being cocky...it's more like him being confident! He's a great guy and is very excited about this project.    :biggrin:
> *


  fucking newbies bro


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

14,990 views ,,,damn like that and only a few post :0 stockers


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2010, 10:50 PM~16231992
> *:wow:
> cant wait to see another 12" come out.  looks fukkn dope man
> *


thankx,,ures looks good also dog !!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 8 2010, 10:27 PM~16231752
> *Thanks Luis! You being patient as you have been will pay off, trust me! :biggrin:
> I don't view it as Luis being cocky...it's more like him being confident! He's a great guy and is very excited about this project.    :biggrin:
> *


yeah i guess i would be to if all of my parts was D-Twists :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 9 2010, 10:49 AM~16235612
> *yeah i guess i would be to if all of my parts was D-Twists  :biggrin:
> *












dont fuck up my topic bro !!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 9 2010, 10:51 AM~16235626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naw im calm just thinkif its bumps 
your bike looks good


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 9 2010, 10:52 AM~16235640
> *naw im calm just thinkif its bumps
> your bike looks good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

20,000

:0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 9 2010, 11:49 AM~16235612
> *yeah i guess i would be to if all of my parts was D-Twists  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:   *thanks, I just finished a little something for this bike that even Luis doesn't know about...just yet!* :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 9 2010, 11:23 AM~16235848
> *:biggrin:      thanks, I just finished a little something for this bike that even Luis doesn't know about...just yet!  :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait to see it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 8 2010, 08:10 PM~16230300
> *this dude is a lil to cocky
> what do you guys think
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bike is bad.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn this 12" is going to look dope


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 8 2010, 06:21 PM~16230417
> *sneeks of how front and back fenders gonna look fenders and frame gonna have 3d nd murals,hey john MR.3D thanks fo the help
> 
> front fender
> ...


 :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hope this is the baddest 12" ever. Im glad to see these bikes being done up to the fullest these days.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 9 2010, 12:38 PM~16237112
> *hope this is the baddest 12" ever.  Im glad to see these bikes being done up to the fullest these days.
> *


There is alot of 12ers busting out!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 9 2010, 11:23 AM~16235848
> *:biggrin:      thanks, I just finished a little something for this bike that even Luis doesn't know about...just yet!  :biggrin:
> *


damn D those shits r crazy homes,,fucking bad ass !!!thankx D-TWIST


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 9 2010, 02:38 PM~16237112
> *hope this is the baddest 12" ever.  Im glad to see these bikes being done up to the fullest these days.
> *


thankx,just having fun wif it !!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 9 2010, 01:46 PM~16237156
> *There is alot of 12ers busting out!
> *


 :yes: Theres yours, Arts and like 4 other ones. Theres going to be alot of good competition out there.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2010, 02:47 PM~16237908
> *:yes: Theres yours, Arts and like 4 other ones. Theres going to be alot of good competition out there.
> *


YUP!!!!!!!! gonna be fun!!!!!!!!!! mine aint in the same class as all your 12ers but its still cool to see all these 12ers coming out!!!!!


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

NICE GOOD LUK


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2010, 03:47 PM~16237908
> *:yes: Theres yours, Arts and like 4 other ones. Theres going to be alot of good competition out there.
> *


im here waiting :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

ITS COMING OUT REALLL GOOD HOMIES....KEEP DOING UR THING CANT WAIT TO SEE IT E-TOWN OR 5 DE MAYO!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

looking good bro.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2010, 06:24 PM~16239160
> *im here waiting :biggrin:
> *


You wont have to wait long. The first one will be ready for Phoenix.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2010, 07:02 PM~16240188
> *You wont have to wait long. The first one will be ready for Phoenix.
> *


 :0 yours


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Jan 9 2010, 08:42 PM~16240623
> *:0  yours
> *


 :no: mine will be the last one done.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 9 2010, 07:58 PM~16240753
> *:no: mine will be the last one done.
> *


i think mine will be the last one done lol


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## ViejitosOC (Jan 10, 2010)

bro the bike is sick and its down 

its going to look sick when it comes out 

ur going to be killing the competition :machinegun:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 9 2010, 05:28 PM~16237769
> *damn D those shits r crazy homes,,fucking bad ass !!!thankx D-TWIST
> *


*sent you pics of those new pieces!*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CAN YOU SHARE :cheesy:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 10 2010, 07:01 PM~16247302
> *sent you pics of those new pieces!
> *


Got em,,


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 10 2010, 11:07 PM~16250593
> *CAN YOU SHARE  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRS.GOODTIMES818 (Jul 15, 2009)

:cheesy: WOW LOOKING FOWARD TO SEE IT OUT THERE...
MUCH PROPS TO YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 11 2010, 02:48 PM~16256053
> *:biggrin:
> *


CMON!! :cheesy: LOL JK WELL NOT REALLY =P

THAT HOMIE THIS BIKE IS GONNA BE SICK CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Like most pictures I post up these are polished raw steel*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

motherfucker!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 11 2010, 03:27 PM~16256438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fenders for training wheels,,just a lil update on project !!

Thankx for those fine ass quality fenders D-twist !!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 04:33 PM~16256514
> *motherfucker!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 11 2010, 02:38 PM~16256553
> *Fenders for training wheels,,just a lil update on project !!
> 
> Thankx for those fine ass quality fenders D-twist !!
> *


Nice. Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 11 2010, 03:41 PM~16256581
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 11 2010, 03:27 PM~16256438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY FUCKIN.........


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 11 2010, 03:14 PM~16256892
> *
> 
> 
> ...












YO LUIS U NEED TO GET UR HAIR LIKE THIS TO MATCH UR BIKLA LOL J/K


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2010, 06:19 PM~16258124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA ESE WUEY LOL


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2010, 06:19 PM~16258124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit u the stocker,,how u know ima get my shit like datt !


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 11 2010, 04:14 PM~16256892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right and left hand twist. all about the details mayne! :wow:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2010, 07:25 PM~16258899
> *right and left hand twist.  all about the details mayne! :wow:
> *


booo yaa,,rite derrr homie wif a good eye,,


Details,details bro !!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 11 2010, 07:27 PM~16258946
> *booo yaa,,rite derrr homie wif a good eye,,
> Details,details bro !!
> *


no doubt. see who noticed that he did it on the pedals too


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jan 11 2010, 08:25 PM~16258899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 11 2010, 07:35 PM~16259067
> *no doubt.  see who noticed that he did it on the pedals too
> *


Justdeez knows his shitt,,  

U know D-twist wif his unique quality style,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 11 2010, 06:18 PM~16258830
> *Oh shit u the stocker,,how u know ima get my shit like datt !
> *


 :0


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 11 2010, 06:19 PM~16258124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 11 2010, 03:27 PM~16256438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW THIS LOOK HELLA NICE


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 11 2010, 08:20 PM~16259575
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WOW ALL THE GOOD SHIT HOMIE GOT TO POST GOOD COMMENTS THIS DUDE POST UP LAUGHING FACES,LOOKS LIKE THERE'S A LOT OF HATERS AROUND :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Jan 11 2010, 08:34 PM~16259750
> *WOW ALL THE GOOD SHIT HOMIE GOT TO POST GOOD COMMENTS THIS DUDE POST UP LAUGHING FACES,LOOKS LIKE THERE'S A LOT OF HATERS AROUND :uh:
> *


???? WHOS HATING HOMIE JUST LAUGHING HAVE A SENCE OF HUMOR :uh:


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 11 2010, 08:43 PM~16259856
> *???? WHOS HATING HOMIE JUST LAUGHING HAVE A SENCE OF HUMOR  :uh:
> *


MY POINT OF VIEW ANYWAYS I AINT GONNA FUCK UP THE HOMIES TOPIC WITH USELESS BULLSHIT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Jan 11 2010, 08:50 PM~16259912
> *MY POINT OF VIEW ANYWAYS I AINT GONNA FUCK UP THE HOMIES TOPIC WITH USELESS BULLSHIT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jan 11 2010, 07:43 PM~16259856
> *???? WHOS HATING HOMIE JUST LAUGHING HAVE A SENCE OF HUMOR  :uh:
> *


x2 wtf haters no one is hating...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Lets keep on wif my topic quit that lil kid stupid post shit.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 11 2010, 02:14 PM~16256892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


meh its ok...........................











hahah just messing with you homie, keep up on the bad ass build


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jan 11 2010, 10:35 PM~16261279
> *meh its ok...........................
> hahah just messing with you homie, keep up on the bad ass build
> *


Sup foo how's everything,,

Its only a lil sneek


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 11 2010, 08:43 PM~16261426
> *Sup foo how's everything,,
> 
> Its only a lil sneek
> *


everythings cool here, just trying to get a header panel for my box n u?
siiiick cant wait to see this lil mofo done


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Like how the twist goes back and fourth. Like a wave.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Look's great so far Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY+Jan 8 2010, 08:58 PM~16230177-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*DAYUM!! I RECOGNIZE ALOT OF THESE PARTS!! 

ASOME WORK GENTLEMEN!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE COMPLETE!!!   *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 11 2010, 05:27 PM~16256438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Jan 12 2010, 02:25 PM~16266814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks Puro!!*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: NOTORIOUS-ENEMY

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Poster Posts 
NOTORIOUS-ENEMY 29 
NINETEEN.O.FOUR 8 
D Twist 7 
socios b.c. prez 7 
SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE 5 
Reynaldo866 4 
spooky.NY 4 
817Lowrider 4 
mr.casper 4 
JUSTDEEZ 3 
SA ROLLERZ 2 
BASH3R 2 
chaos91 2 
STR8_CLOWN'N 1 
Pure Xtc 1 
78mc 1 
81.7.TX. 1 
PURO CERVANTES 1 
schwinn1966 1 
MR.559 1 
excalibur 1 
LINCOLNSAL 1 
BILLY_THE_KID 1 
Raguness 1 
76'_SCHWINN 1 
ViejitosOC 1 
CHAIN REACTION 1 
eastside1989 1 
jr602 1 
MRS.GOODTIMES818 


thanks fo droppin ure comments !!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 11 2010, 04:14 PM~16256892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTAN CHINGONES LOS FENDERS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2010, 11:01 PM~16274197
> *mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16274197
> *mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha man thats sick as hell!!!!!!!!!! i like that alot!!!!!!


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dude ....looks really good ....


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2010, 12:01 AM~16274197
> *mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



It was fun working on dat together homeboy,

Looking forward on doing more stuff later on !!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2010, 11:01 PM~16274197
> *mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   nice


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

this will be sick!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

was it your guys intent to have the twist going in opposite directions on some of those parts!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 13 2010, 10:00 AM~16276205
> *was it your guys intent to have the twist going in opposite directions on some of those parts!
> *


100% on purpose!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 13 2010, 10:46 AM~16276485
> *100% on purpose!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 13 2010, 08:46 AM~16276485
> *100% on purpose!!
> *


Detail that gets lost on china parts. In my opion.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lovin te detail fellas.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 PM~16284462
> *lovin te detail fellas.
> *


que vo compa ...shit looks clean homie ...so the fenders not gonna be molded ...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Jan 16 2010, 08:12 AM~16308177
> *que vo compa ...shit looks clean homie ...so the fenders not gonna be molded ...
> *


 K onda mija !

Those twisted fenders going on training wheels cabron,,main fenders r gonna b molded !!

Sup wif ures foo wuts craking on that ?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 12 2010, 11:01 PM~16274197
> *mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!!!!


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

Everything is looking good 
call me if you need anything
(832) 671-6312 just ask for LOS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Jan 27 2010, 04:32 PM~16431020
> *Everything is looking good
> call me if you need anything
> (832) 671-6312 just ask for LOS
> *


----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice lil O.G bike


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Posting up the last of the pics for this project until its all done!! *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 27 2010, 07:18 PM~16432854
> *DAMN!i!i!i!i!i!i!i[/SIZE]* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

WOW :wow:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

nice


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

only thing i dont like about this bike is that its not mine :angry:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 27 2010, 06:18 PM~16432854
> *Posting up the last of the pics for this project until its all done!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 27 2010, 08:30 PM~16434624
> *only thing i dont like about this bike is that its not mine :angry:
> *


And that it's on the East Coast.  :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 27 2010, 06:18 PM~16432854
> *Posting up the last of the pics for this project until its all done!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 28 2010, 04:00 PM~16442405
> *And that it's on the East Coast.      :biggrin:
> *


get used to it homie cause this shit its hitting hard :0  :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Jan 27 2010, 08:58 PM~16434198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thankx fo dropping ure comments


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 28 2010, 04:15 PM~16443080
> *get used to it homie cause this shit its hitting hard  :0    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 28 2010, 04:18 PM~16443104
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM HOMIE U MAKING DA EAST COAST LOOK FIRME! KEEP UP DA WORK!


----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

thats fuckin hotttt bro


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 27 2010, 05:18 PM~16432854
> *Posting up the last of the pics for this project until its all done!!
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like to cuss much, but son of a bitch that's f-ing bad ass bro! D-twist got down on those parts!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Thanks!!*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Jan 28 2010, 08:10 PM~16444850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKE718 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ayo D Twist I feelin the work you putting together.. Keep bang homie.


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

ttt wuts up


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 67 hollywood (Jan 20, 2010)

hows it goin


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thats gonna be awsome!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood+Feb 21 2010, 07:01 PM~16680732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*Was welding up all the spoke holes in your rims today, getting them ready for all the new holes! :biggrin: *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 21 2010, 08:36 PM~16681633
> *Was welding up all the spoke holes in your rims today, getting them ready for all the new holes!  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :cheesy: 

*fuck thats crazy cant wait 2 c em DARIN *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 21 2010, 09:38 PM~16681662
> *hno:  :cheesy:
> 
> fuck thats crazy cant wait 2 c em DARIN
> *


*the rims just have 1 hole in them now, the valve stem one! :biggrin: Had to weld and smooth out all the old holes and polish the rims before drilling the new holes.*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2010, 12:01 AM~16274197
> *mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 13 2010, 01:01 AM~16274197
> *mini plaque and logo desgin that we figured out for the Lil Hater. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*Love that plaque, awsome work bro!*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 21 2010, 08:42 PM~16681704
> *the rims just have 1 hole in them now, the valve stem one! :biggrin:  Had to weld and smooth out all the old holes and polish the rims before drilling the new holes.
> *


 :wow: THANKS for ure to time 2 work on them !


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 21 2010, 09:46 PM~16681756
> *:wow: THANKS for ure to time 2 work on them !
> *


*You know how I work and how I do things Luis!*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Feb 21 2010, 09:05 PM~16682061
> *You know how I work and how I do things Luis!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

but when do we get to see the frame? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2010, 11:54 AM~16741611
> * but when do we get to see the frame?  :dunno:   :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: had some issues on frame but its solved hopefully soon

nd u wuts up ?


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

lookin good so far homie, keep it up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:56 AM~16741623
> *:biggrin: had some issues on frame but its solved hopefully soon
> 
> nd u wuts up ?
> *


I will be starting on my shit real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Feb 27 2010, 01:06 PM~16742110
> *lookin good so far homie, keep it up
> *


Thanks !


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2010, 02:36 PM~16742777
> *I will be starting on my shit real soon.  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good,,keep us posted!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

Still got a lot of work to do on this rims its only the 1st step!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 6 2010, 11:57 PM~16816968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 6 2010, 09:57 PM~16816968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Darin


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ+Mar 7 2010, 12:09 AM~16817073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Thanks! Like Luis said this is only the first step for these wheels, they won't look like stock wheels from F&R shortly! :biggrin: I had to build the wheels like this to get the patttern right. They are now torn back down... now on to the final stage! *


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 7 2010, 08:42 AM~16818707
> *Thanks! Like Luis said this is only the first step for these wheels, they won't look like stock wheels from F&R shortly!  :biggrin:  I had to build the wheels like this to get the patttern right. They are now torn back down... now on to the final stage!
> *


Hey dtwist thanks,even like this they look good!can't wait 2 c the finished product,  

After his done there's another step so its 3 steps,


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

That is some nice craftsmanship :thumbsup:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 7 2010, 09:51 AM~16818737
> *Hey dtwist thanks,even like this they look good!can't wait 2 c the finished product,
> 
> After his done there's another step so its 3 steps,
> *


*Yes sir after the second wheel is fitted with all the new spokes, then I'll get the rims sent out.*


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Mar 7 2010, 02:11 PM~16820025
> *That is some nice craftsmanship  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thank you!*


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 7 2010, 09:01 PM~16823070
> *Yes sir after the second wheel is fitted with all the new spokes, then I'll get the rims sent out.
> *


   came out dope


----------



## spooky.NY (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Mar 6 2010, 10:57 PM~16816968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass  
:wave:


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spooky.NY_@Mar 18 2010, 05:55 PM~16930012
> *bad ass
> :wave:
> *


  qvo !!


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

TTT


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS-ENEMY_@Jan 27 2010, 05:09 PM~16431400
> *
> *


whats up homie bikes looking good keep it up homie viejitos miami fl in
the house  viejitos for life homie


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitos miami_@Apr 5 2010, 05:05 PM~17103523
> *whats up homie bikes looking good keep it up homie viejitos miami fl in
> the house   viejitos for life homie
> *


Thanks dog,u already know fo sho !!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

qvo compa , felizidadez on ur new baby boy .....  another member 2 the viejitos family...


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@Apr 17 2010, 11:10 PM~17225050
> *qvo compa , felizidadez on ur new baby boy .....   another member 2 the viejitos family...
> *


 :yes: :yes:  

thanks guey !!


----------

